# Fiamma Zip Awning on a Bessacarr E425



## Grievous (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello all, I have a Fiamma Zip wind out awning on my E425 and I am looking to buy the sides and front to go with it.
But not altogether sure which size to buy "medium or large"
The height of the top of the zip from the ground by the camper is 264 cms and 228 cms from zip to ground by the legs when it is set to clear the camper door.
Has anybody else fitted these sides to theres?

Thanks


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

Hi
fiamma 4.5 zip side and front panels

I have the two sides and front,, purchased last summer new used it once in france but main awning got stuck in so we never used it again. Just picked up new motorhome and it dose not have the zip so it is no good for me! It has the curtains, hooks and poles and the fiamma bag. all used for three days.

If you are interested email me [email protected].

Bye


----------

